# Early morning classes



## LJones (May 30, 2002)

I know there was a post about this before but I was just wondering if any of you guys have any advice for me. I'm taking this summer class that's early in the morning and my IBS is so unpredictable in the morning. Do any of you find that eating early in the morning irritates your stomach more than any other time? I've been skipping dinner the night before and I don't eat anything in the morning either. The class is for three hours and I really do not want to spend the majority of the time in the restroom, especially because it is so obvious! Any advice for me?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Don't drink orange juice OR coffee in the morning, that would f*ck me right up in the morning. I also don't eat anything with milk in in the morning. Nothing too heavy, maybe toast or something.Try not to worry about it. OR get up real early and try to "go" then. Make yourself do it before classes start so then you are able to do it when classes start.


----------



## Sydney11 (Jun 14, 2002)

I find I have most of my problems in the morning so I get up a few hours before before my classes or work as it is now and i eat/ whatever else and then go back to bed for a couple of hours, so i feel better for when i go to work. So I definitely love the get up early idea, but it might be tough to get up really early if you're not used to it!


----------



## pgsaffold (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi I have been in a similar situation. I took an english course from 9:00 to 12:00 twice a week for 6 weeks. My stomache didn't like me being awake early in the morning. It was difficult to concentrate in class. I tried many different strategies to help ease my symptoms. Here is a list of what worked and what didn't work so well. As you proabably have found out, what works for one person may not work for you.What worked for me.-sleeping enough ( 8 to 9 hours a night)-avoiding milk products the day before.-walking for at least 20 minutes before class-getting to class 15 minutes before it started-eating a little snack in the morning. (I ate a couple english muffins, and an energy bar without lactose)-avoiding caffeineWhat didn't work for me.-not eating before class. (had symptoms anyways but was also hungry )-thinking about how bad my IBS might be during class. *gotta think positive*That should be a good list of things to try. Good luck with the class.


----------



## rcb118 (Mar 11, 2002)

Hey, I've had experiences similar to yours when taking morning classes. It's no fun to have to run out in the middle of class (especially if you are sitting in a place far from the door)! But what I found eventually worked for me was getting a little exercise in the morning ( I jogged for about 20 minutes) then after getting ready for class I would have something light to eat like a bagel or toast and usually water to drink. I agree with what was previously mentioned...Don't have orange juice or coffee in the morning or anything with milk. Do you get a break in the middle of your class at all? I know some profs will give the class a short break if it's a lengthy period. One of my profs used to give us a fifteen minute break and then tack those 15 minutes onto the end of the class...but it was nice to have the break. Anyway, if you do have a break in the middle you could consider eating something light then too..that way you would have been awake for a while and concentrating on something other than your GI tract! Hope that helps.


----------



## LJones (May 30, 2002)

Thanks for all your suggestions,I found that if I ate light the night before and not eat anything before the class and just drank water throughout the class I was okay. I also had a lot of Altoids, they seem to calm my stomach. My last day is tomorrow so I am really happy about that. Thanks again guys!!


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Go to bed early, wake up with enough time not to rush, to eat(if you can), and time to be sick all without being late. Just be very calm and take extra medicine to be sure.


----------

